# Juvi tarpon-bradenton



## resin_head (Jun 1, 2016)

i use to live off warners bayou and catch them off my dock. it was random, so i can't remember what time of year it was. my dad and a friend stocked a pond with them. biggest one i caught was around 70lbs. give robinson's preserve a try. i know they get up in the creeks up there.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

resin_head said:


> i use to live off warners bayou and catch them off my dock. it was random, so i can't remember what time of year it was. my dad and a friend stocked a pond with them. biggest one i caught was around 70lbs. give robinson's preserve a try. i know they get up in the creeks up there.


Thanks man I'll give it a shot.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Robinson's Preserve is tough because of the traffic, but the Juvy Poon are definitely there. You'll see them rolling in the pond in the early mornings. I've seen pictures of small tarpon and huge snook taken on bait, but I've only caught micro snook and snapper on fly, back there. 

Either way, it's an incredibly beautiful paddle.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

duppyzafari said:


> Robinson's Preserve is tough because of the traffic, but the Juvy Poon are definitely there. You'll see them rolling in the pond in the early mornings. I've seen pictures of small tarpon and huge snook taken on bait, but I've only caught micro snook and snapper on fly, back there.
> 
> Either way, it's an incredibly beautiful paddle.


Will for sure check it out. is winter a better time for around there or do they hold them year round? Im looking to get one on fly mainly. Ive caught everything I've wanted so far on flies I've tied besides tarpon.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Jfack said:


> Will for sure check it out. is winter a better time for around there or do they hold them year round? Im looking to get one on fly mainly. Ive caught everything I've wanted so far on flies I've tied besides tarpon.


I've heard that they're more active in the fall and early winter, but so are the tourists, jumping into the water and splashing around, which isn't conducive to delicate fly presentation. 

Backwater can surely lend some guidance here, as well. I'll message him to post in the thread - he's lived here in Bradenton for years.


----------

